# Great Martyn-Lloyd Jones Video on YouTube



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2009)

Give it a listen. Top notch words from the great Doctor.

[video=youtube;3Qe8FhwzhkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qe8FhwzhkI[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 16, 2009)

His stuff is always good 

Do you downoad his weekly program?


----------

